# Bin Cages & Hamsters.



## t0nic760 (Oct 8, 2011)

Everyone recommends Bin Cages, so I decided to try one out.

I looked at the instructions and I am truly borked  I have no idea what to do.

I am wondering if I am able to simply cut loads of holes around the bin cage for air? Or do I need hardware cloth?

Please reply.

Thanks.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry i havent got a clue although i know there have been threads in the rodents section on bin cages. Have you tried doing a search for bin cages on here?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think most people cut a largish hole then cover it with a piece of metal mesh and fasten this on with either cable ties or rivets. Is that the sort of thing you were meaning?


----------



## t0nic760 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well that bit seems a bit tricky, I'm unable to get wire and such.

I was wondering if I could buy a bin cage, and then just cut small holes around and on top of the box?

I've seen people do it but I just want to make sure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

t0nic760 said:


> Well that bit seems a bit tricky, I'm unable to get wire and such.
> 
> I was wondering if I could buy a bin cage, and then just cut small holes around and on top of the box?
> 
> I've seen people do it but I just want to make sure.


Personally I wouldn't do that as the ventilation will be terrible and the air holes will be a fab place for little rodents to get their teeth into and you will end up with escapees.

Why can't you get any mesh? Loads of places sell in online.


----------



## t0nic760 (Oct 8, 2011)

Never mind, I know how to do it now  Ill tell you all how I am making it

Im getting a big bin from B&Q then cutting a hole and putting wire mesh around the hole (with 2 inches extra on sides) then duct taping.

Is this correct?


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

You really need to bolt it on, duct tape will be no good. Also you need to make sure the wire is on the inside, not the outside and that there are no sharp edges. I will see if I can find pics of the one we made


----------



## PetsRUs (Oct 4, 2010)

You can keep hamsters in bin cages with drilled in holes. I've done it before, and never had any problems. Just make sure you put lots of holes on the top and high up on the side so the hamster cannot reach them.


----------

